# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Late requeening and Apiguard

## fatshark

I have an almost broodless hive I've recently requeened.  She's accepted and laying.  I'm starting Apiguard treatment tomorrow on my other hives.  I'm conscious that young bees are needed for overwintering and am tempted not to treat this hive - I've regularly seen the queen stop laying when treating for Varroa.

Any thoughts?

----------


## Black Comb

Based on my experience of Apiguard i would nottreat, providing the drop is not too high.
Perhaps oxalic at Christmas instead?

----------

